# WHAT BRAND CUTTING FLUID???



## riversidedan (Aug 5, 2021)

so thiers a jillion cutting fluids out thier and am trying to decided which one to get and if one brand is more functional than the other......I already been using Tap Magic but being inexperienced in the area cant tell if its doing whats its spose to be doing...have also been using 10/30 motor oil ...........BTW all Ive been cutting is 6061 and 12L14


OK gentleman whats the verdict??


----------



## springer (Aug 5, 2021)

For aluminum, wd40 is kind of a go to. For steel, I've had great luck with rigid dark cutting oil. It affordable which is why ibstarted using it. I've also used Castrol moly dee with great success but it's kinda pricey. Works great tho


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 5, 2021)

I use Rigid Nu-Clear thread cutting oil (#70835) at the lathes and manual mills.  It's not Sulphur based so when hot doesn't stink up the shop.  I have some Sulphur based dark fluid too, but the gallon jug is unopened.  The Nu-Clear runs around $25 a gallon.

At my horizontal band saw and CNC mill, I use Trim Sol from Master Chemical Solutions.  It's cut at least 10 to 1 with water, doesn't stink or get stinky with bacteria in my 25-gallon coolant tank at the mill.  A gallon runs around $50.

WD-40 is my choice for aluminum.

Bruce


----------



## benmychree (Aug 5, 2021)

I use TapMagic for most all my shop work, but use a water soluable coolant in the lathe, but it does go bad with age.


----------



## Canus (Aug 6, 2021)

WD-40 or kerosene for Aluminum.  For steel use what is recommended above.  Do NOT use motor oil as it is not designed for cutting but for lubrication.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 6, 2021)

I have 4 cutting fluids in my shop. WD-40 and kerosene for aluminum. Tap Magic and sulfurized cutting oil for ferrous.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 6, 2021)

WD40 or Kool mist for alu, CRC True Tap HD castor oil base for general purpose. I keep my selection simple and apply sparingly with needle tip squeeze bottles.


----------



## Boswell (Aug 6, 2021)

Tap-Magic for tapping, Kool-Mist #77 for the Mill (never had any stink or rust) and the Horizonal band saw (sometimes run the band saw dry). WD-40 for the Lathe and generally everything else. I mostly work with aluminum but occasionally mild steel.


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 6, 2021)

Buttercutt made by beltraction co. is what I use on all metals for tapping, turning, drilling, broaching, sawing and grinding.
Dave


----------



## Jake P (Aug 6, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> I use Rigid Nu-Clear thread cutting oil (#70835) at the lathes and manual mills.  It's not Sulphur based so when hot doesn't stink up the shop.  I have some Sulphur based dark fluid too, but the gallon jug is unopened.  The Nu-Clear runs around $25 a gallon.


Bruce,

Can I ask as to the viscosity of the Nu-CLear? 

On the label it says something about maintaining a workable viscosity in low temps, so I'm wondering if this is a thin oil? 

I'm looking for a good all around cutting oil that is affordable.  At $24 a gallon and available at HD, it sure makes this look like the deal!  But I don't want to get a gallon of oil that is too thin for the lathe (spins off an outside surface at too low an RPM).

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 6, 2021)

Jake P said:


> I'm looking for a good all around cutting oil that is affordable.  At $24 a gallon and available at HD, it sure makes this look like the deal!  But I don't want to get a gallon of oil that is too thin for the lathe (spins off an outside surface at too low an RPM).
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!


pig lard is great and cheap, and bacon drippings also. they have been proven by the old machinists.
Dave


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 6, 2021)

Jake P said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Can I ask as to the viscosity of the Nu-CLear?
> 
> ...


It runs like 20 weight, maybe a little thicker. I'm out of town this weekend but will check the jug when I get home. 

Bruce


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 6, 2021)

I use TapMagic, but after a bad experience inhaling fumes from it I am not pleased anymore.  I was making some fairly heavy cuts in   Titanium, and the stuff smokes a lot.

I like KoolMist, and have started using it for milling and turning, applying with misters.   I use TapMagic now only for low speed or manual operations…hey, maybe that’s why they call it TAPmagic.  

The difference between lubrication and cooling seems clearer in theory than in practice.


----------



## Jake P (Aug 6, 2021)

Dave Smith said:


> pig lard is great and cheap, and bacon drippings also. they have been proven by the old machinists.
> Dave


If I remember correctly from reading about Buttercutt, it’s got lard in it.


----------



## Jake P (Aug 6, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> It runs like 20 weight, maybe a little thicker. I'm out of town this weekend but will check the jug when I get home.
> 
> Bruce


Thanks Bruce


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 6, 2021)

Jake P said:


> If I remember correctly from reading about Buttercutt, it’s got lard in it.


it does. it also adheres to the spinning metal good for me. and dawn soapy waters cleans the part. 
Dave


----------



## hman (Aug 7, 2021)

Dave Smith said:


> Buttercutt made by beltraction co. is what I use on all metals for tapping, turning, drilling, broaching, sawing and grinding.
> Dave


Now made by Aervoe.  I looked it up.  Most suppliers only sell "units" of 12 one pint cans.

https://www.hanessupply.com/crown-by-aervoe-5040 offers it for $12.21/pint, but when I tried to enter a quantity of 1, it said "The fewest you may purchase is 12."  S B SImpson does offer single pints, but for $18.63 (plus shipping). https://www.sbsimpson.com/aervoe-50...int-chemicals--cleaners-and-coatings-90-01650

The best deal seems to be https://www.boltsplus.ca/productInfo.php?prodID=1032-0016 $124/gallon.

It does sound like a worthwhile product ... but a bit spendy!


----------



## erikmannie (Aug 7, 2021)

I work almost exclusively on carbon steel, & I use these:


----------



## Jake P (Aug 7, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> I work almost exclusively on carbon steel, & I use these:
> 
> View attachment 374589
> 
> ...


May I ask when you would use one over the other?


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 8, 2021)

I love Oatey dark thread cutting oil but mostly because I can get it at Home Depot and because it smells so good!


----------



## erikmannie (Aug 9, 2021)

Jake P said:


> May I ask when you would use one over the other?



The Mobilmet 766 is in the flood coolant system on my 16” swing lathe.

The “economy” dark thread cutting oil is used on my milling machine as well as my 10” swing lathe which has no flood coolant system.

Also, I imagine that some way oil has found its way into my flood coolant system, from dripping off the ways, chucks, cross slide, etc.


----------



## Jake P (Aug 9, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> The Mobilmet 766 is in the flood coolant system on my 16” swing lathe.
> 
> The “economy” dark thread cutting oil is used on my milling machine as well as my 10” swing lathe which has no flood coolant system.
> 
> Also, I imagine that some way oil has found its way into my flood coolant system, from dripping off the ways, chucks, cross slide, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## camarint (Aug 9, 2021)

WD-40 is the best for aluminium


----------



## ericc (Aug 9, 2021)

I like to use mostly junk lard and stale fryer oil.  For more critical form tool cutting, dark cutting oil (but it stinks).  If there's a lot of heat, soluble oil.  It has less smoke and really cools things down.  For tricky tapping, tap magic or cool tool.  Paying a little doesn't hurt, since the 80-20 rule is in play.  Only 20% of the jobs need the better stuff, and it is better.


----------



## Batmanacw (Aug 20, 2021)

I asked the same question elsewhere and got tons of answers and bought lots of different cutting and tapping fluid. Right now my favorite day to day oil is Oatey dark cutting oil. It does beautiful on drilling, milling, and chamfering. 

I just bought a gallon of much stinkier dark cutting oil so get to try the really smelly stuff!

I installed an exhaust fan right above my mill and I turn it on as soon as the cutting oil comes out. I also run a fan blowing the smoke away. Keep that crap out of your lungs!


----------



## benmychree (Aug 20, 2021)

Much better, I think is to use water based coolants on a mill for most work, however it is not a perfect world and spoilage and subsequent rusting is one of them.


----------



## Jake P (Aug 20, 2021)

I ended up getting a gallon of Nu-Clear Cutting Oil from Home Depot.  Time will tell if I like it or not, but the price was right.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 21, 2021)

I got some AnchorLube because Joe Pie said to.  It’s more gel like.   Only have tapped some 7/16-14 threads in Aluminum…and I like it.
Cost seems similar to TapMagic, but maybe the gel will stick around longer.  To be determined.


----------

